# Been to the scrap yard....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 27, 2017)

Picked up some flat stock at the local scrap yard....I made this Chef Knife out of a piece of it. Didn't measure the thickness but it is close to 1/4" ..... the original piece had four of these each in it where they had cut out pieces for some kind of fan....I heat treated and tempered at 200 for 4 hours.....the oal is 14" and the blade is 8-1/4" with snakewood handles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 27, 2017)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis First that is sure one nice chef's knife you made there.

I am not sure what kind of steel you are using but when I temper my 10XX series carbon steel I do it at higher temperatures than 200 degree F. I typically will temper at 400 degrees F for 2 hours followed up by another temper at 400 degrees F for 2 hours. This usually puts me at a rockwell of 59-60. If I use 52100 I typically get 61-62 Rockwell. Your mileage will vary.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 27, 2017)

What is the steel and what hardness did you wind up with? Also did you rod test it to see if it was chippy because 200 deg. seem low to temper carbon steel?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 27, 2017)

A camping knife or a survival knife, for example, may be tempered at 350°C (662°F) so that it will be able to withstand rough handling without breaking. On the other hand, if the knife is expected to keep a sharp edge, it can instead be tempered at 175°C (347°F) for maximum hardness.
I found this on the Sandvik site about tempering a knife for different applications, since thisone was to be in the kitchen I figured I would do the lower heat range. To reduce the brittleness, the material is tempered, usually by heating it to 175–350°C (347–662°F) for 2 hours, which results in a hardness of 53–63 HRC and a good balance between sharpness retention, grindability and toughness.
As for what kind I don't know but it was throwing carbon like sparks across the shop....and the application was for making blades for a heavy duty fan of some sort, so it must be good material. I haven't done the test yet on the chipping...but I swung it through some tree branches around 3/4" dia., and it sliced fine with no apparent damage to the cutting edge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 28, 2017)

Very nice, I like it and the scales are not bad either


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2017)

Foot Patrol said:


> @Jack "Pappy" Lewis First that is sure one nice chef's knife you made there.
> 
> I am not sure what kind of steel you are using but when I temper my 10XX series carbon steel I do it at higher temperatures than 200 degree F. I typically will temper at 400 degrees F for 2 hours followed up by another temper at 400 degrees F for 2 hours. This usually puts me at a rockwell of 59-60. If I use 52100 I typically get 61-62 Rockwell. Your mileage will vary.



You are both saying same temp. Pappy is talking C and You are talking F


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 28, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> You are both saying same temp. Pappy is talking C and You are talking F



Yup I got that from @Jack "Pappy" Lewis reply. It really through me off as I don't ever use centigrade.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2017)

Foot Patrol said:


> Yup I got that from @Jack "Pappy" Lewis reply. It really through me off as I don't ever use centigrade.


Most of us do not but I may be more used to it- 100 miles north across border- it is all C and liters. Looks like you are getting cheap gas until ya realize price is for a quart +-

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider (Apr 28, 2017)

I am sore, only good 


Foot Patrol said:


> Yup I got that from @Jack "Pappy" Lewis reply. It really through me off as I don't ever use centigrade.


I am sorry, only good knifemakers use centigrade scale :D

I love the knife! The broadness really gives something cool to it. Kinda medievalish. I never made a knife that broad!
As for the steel, probably a spring steel if it's big fan and high rpms.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 28, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> A camping knife or a survival knife, for example, may be tempered at 350°C (662°F) so that it will be able to withstand rough handling without breaking. On the other hand, if the knife is expected to keep a sharp edge, it can instead be tempered at 175°C (347°F) for maximum hardness.
> I found this on the Sandvik site about tempering a knife for different applications, since thisone was to be in the kitchen I figured I would do the lower heat range. To reduce the brittleness, the material is tempered, usually by heating it to 175–350°C (347–662°F) for 2 hours, which results in a hardness of 53–63 HRC and a good balance between sharpness retention, grindability and toughness.
> As for what kind I don't know but it was throwing carbon like sparks across the shop....and the application was for making blades for a heavy duty fan of some sort, so it must be good material. I haven't done the test yet on the chipping...but I swung it through some tree branches around 3/4" dia., and it sliced fine with no apparent damage to the cutting edge?


Thanks for clearing that up. Most all US knife makers talk deg. F not C so it threw me for curve. Would help if you specify. I am very familiar with Sandvik steel and have a good bit of their S/S from a trade of a knife for steel with Terry Summers from Admiral Steel, who collects knives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 28, 2017)

sorry about the confusion...just trying to stay up with "C" centigrade as I have a handheld thermometer on loan from my ghost hunting daughter...LOL


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 28, 2017)

oh, and i think it was spring steel too.


----------

